

Gander: Meteor-based email app, faster email triage for the busy - qiqing
http://www.ripariandata.com/blog/announcing-gander-the-meteor-based-mail-app-that-lives-in-your-inbox-so-you-dont-have-to

======
rbkillea
tl; dr Email that abstracts away device distinctions between mobile and
desktop, letting them share what email's open so that when you sit down the
email you were looking at on your phone is on your desktop

Critique: weighing of -> weighting of

